# JD 970 Fuel gauge not reading



## dieseldan95 (Apr 29, 2013)

Pretty sure I have it narrowed down to the gauge itself. Just wondering if anyone else has had this issue on the 970 or if it is common.


----------



## Rick Fl (Nov 19, 2021)

dieseldan95 said:


> Pretty sure I have it narrowed down to the gauge itself. Just wondering if anyone else has had this issue on the 970 or if it is common.


Mine is intermittent , seems to work better on a full tank.


----------

